# Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Toro Cigar Review - Ehh



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Not the best, but i wouldnt throw it away

Read the full review here: Padilla Edition Especial Achilles Toro Cigar Review - Ehh


----------

